# Wootoff Slacker



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The 8G, 40 station Slacker radio is currently up on Woot.com for $59 + $5.00 shipping. It's a Wootoff so it won't last long.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Why is this in the Sirius/xm section?


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Probably because Richard has pointed out that Slacker is a fantastic alternative to XM/Sirius...which it is!


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Slacker is not an alternative to Sirius/xm but a compliment, as is pandora, freefm, aolradio, etc. The vast majority is Sirius/xm listerners use s/x for news, business, sports, comedy, stern, NFL, NBA, NHL, traffic, etc.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

deraz said:


> Slacker is not an alternative to Sirius/xm but a compliment, as is pandora, freefm, aolradio, etc. The vast majority is Sirius/xm listerners use s/x for news, business, sports, comedy, stern, NFL, NBA, NHL, traffic, etc.


Amen Brother.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have to admit that I miss some of the talk channels, but, I can also get some of the channels I was interested in over the air. Slacker is a good alternative if you have no interest in lowest common denominator talk though (read Stern and his copies). I find myself listening to more music now and less talk than before I dumped XM and got Slacker. I have broadened my music listening horizons also and listen to things that I wouldn't have before. It really is an interesting product. By the way, Buy.com now has it for $49 after rebate with free shipping. I don't bring this up for any promo advantages, it's just a product that I believe is a good alternative. I don't have stock in Slacker (I do have stock in Sirius/XM).


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I have to admit that I miss some of the talk channels, but, I can also get some of the channels I was interested in over the air. Slacker is a good alternative if you have no interest in lowest common denominator talk though (read Stern and his copies). I find myself listening to more music now and less talk than before I dumped XM and got Slacker. I have broadened my music listening horizons also and listen to things that I wouldn't have before. It really is an interesting product. By the way, Buy.com now has it for $49 after rebate with free shipping. I don't bring this up for any promo advantages, it's just a product that I believe is a good alternative. I don't have stock in Slacker (I do have stock in Sirius/XM).


You know Mr. King you are much smarter than I am and I don't have stock in anything, but if I had stock in Sirius/XM I wouldn't be promoting Slacker I would be promoting Sirius/XM  :shrug:


----------

